# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Wood or metal side benching

## MikeThePom

Last November I started the journey to a new 6m by 9m shed.  Today following hastle from the local council (I am sure that they feel they must oppose everything to make sure perople know they are there!) it has been finished and I have picked up the keys from the installers.  The next job is the benching around two of the sides.  they will have various static machines such as morticing machine, sharpening station, bench grinder etc and I am unsure whether to go wooden framework or have someone come in and weld it up out of box section as I have never welded.  There will be 2 thicknesses of chipboard flooring as tops for the benching apart from one metal working area and a middle shelf for storage.  I also want 2 sets of drawers.  The main workbench will move from under the house to take pride of place in the new shed. 
What would you recommend ?  
Regards 
Mike

----------

